# Exim Header entfernen

## Hollowman

Hi

Ich hab nen exim laufen. Der soll bei jeder eingehenden Mail den X-Spam-Level Header löschen. Ich hab es schon über System Filter und headers_remove im Transport sowie im Router probiert.

Der scheint meine Optionen aber einfach zu ignorieren. Das X-Spam-Level steht immer wieder drin.

Hier mal meine versuche:

```
# System Filter

system_filter = /etc/exim/fh.filter

system_filter_user = mail

```

Der Router wird auf jeden Fall durchlaufen:

```
dummy:

  headers_remove = "X-Spam-Level"

  driver = accept

  transport = winker_transport

```

Und hier noch der Transport versuch:

```
winker_transport:

  headers_remove = "X-Spam-Level"

  driver = smtp

  hosts = winker.dv.fh-frankfurt.de

ads_transport:

  headers_remove = "X-Spam-Level"

  driver = smtp

  hosts = bks-fe.dv.fh-frankfurt.de

```

Egal was ich versuche, der Kram steht immer wieder drin.

Weiß da einer Rat?

Danke

Sebastian

----------

